

Google announces realtime search, voice searching and more - anigbrowl
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/relevance-meets-real-time-web.html

======
truebosko
If you add &esrch=RTSearch to your the URL after you've done a google search,
you get the feature. You also need to selelect "Latest" from the "Show
Options" menu.

Example:
[http://www.google.ca/search?q=copenhagen&hl=en&sa=G&...](http://www.google.ca/search?q=copenhagen&hl=en&sa=G&esrch=RTSearch&tbo=1&output=search&tbs=rltm:1)

------
jazzychad
Is this not working for anyone else? The blog post made it seem like it should
be live now.

~~~
city41
It's not working for me. I'm guessing it's much like new features for webapps,
only rolled out to a select number at first and gradually expanded.

------
invisible
Neat in concept, but this still looks like it was hastily deployed. I see more
twitter traffic than anything else, and that's only really great when it
concerns google's products.

------
flipbrad
Here's hoping Scoopler can rise to the challenge of staying one step ahead of
this...

